# Another broken Chemex



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

So I've broken yet another one and thought i could do without. However having had a cracking coffee made for me the other day ( from Coopers in Marlow) I have the yearning again. I had my last 3







yes really, from Hasbean can anyone suggest anywhere better because i can't.

Gaz


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Better? surely they are all mAde to the same standard?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes Row said:


> Better? surely they are all mAde to the same standard?


Thinking price although be hard pushed to better the service

Gaz


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

You might occasionally find them cheaper through amazon or coffeehit but I'm sure when I was looking for one it was pennies difference through Hasbean who pay their taxes (sorry amazon) and can supply tasty coffee to go with said chemex (sorry coffeehit)


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, but my thoughts may be heading towards a syphon

Gaz


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Amazon do a Hario syphon 5 cup clone for around £30.00 delivered which is way cheaper than then branded Hario. If you do buy a syphon factor in the cost of a gas burner around £25.00 - £30.00 - essential for keeping control of temperature. Ditching the cloth filter for a paper holding one costs a further £10.00.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I am sure the syphon will make nice coffee but..........

...,.given your track record is something with multiple breakable bits that good an idea ?? ;-)

Possibly a Moka pot or even a enamel mug!!!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1 on the above









However, HB do sell the model D Cona as well which is, almost said cracking, very good if you looking for a larger syphon.

If you always put it back in the oversized box of packing beans they send it out in, may survive a bit longer than the stand version at twice the price which could leave you with an expensive odd looking vase holder (and spirit burner) , failing that there do sell the eva solo (?) which comes with a neoprene cushion around it









Hope of help (and apologies for the humour,painfully expensive experience no doubt)

John


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

HB also sell the Cona C - 850mls - slightly more useful size if you're not brewing for several people at same time. Best to get the size capacity you're likely to brew the most for optimum brew results.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

This is a steal, if your going siphon....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-SCA-5-1-Piece-Syphon-Coffee/dp/B00BD1N5UC/ref=sr_1_167?ie=UTF8&qid=1430900061&sr=8-167&keywords=hario


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That is a stonking deal - Hario quote £200.00 as list price.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Kyle548 said:


> This is a steal, if your going siphon....
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-SCA-5-1-Piece-Syphon-Coffee/dp/B00BD1N5UC/ref=sr_1_167?ie=UTF8&qid=1430900061&sr=8-167&keywords=hario


Given my track record I think it would be a smashing deal unfortunately


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gone from £82.00 to £123.00 now.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Drewster said:


> I am sure the syphon will make nice coffee but..........
> 
> ...,.given your track record is something with multiple breakable bits that good an idea ?? ;-)
> 
> Possibly a Moka pot or even a enamel mug!!!


Never broken my Aeropress. Though I did knock a mug on the floor on a final press once

Gaz


----------

